# my GI doc visit / questions about Visicol prep



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

I had my first appointment with the GI doc yesterday, and after asking me tons of questions about my symptoms, medical history, diet, etc, he came to the conclusion that it's a classic case of "spastic colon" or IBS, but still recommended that I have the colonoscopy, using the Visicol pill prep. I am SCARED to death of prep and tests as it is, and I was reading about Visicol online, about how it can make you feel nauseated and even vomit until the diarrhea starts...I DO NOT want to do this prep, seeing as how I am emetophobic on top of it all (fear of vomiting). So, my questions for those of you who've done this prep, 1) have you had that experience with the nausea and vomiting, 2) does it cause cramping when the diarrhea starts, and 3) is it the kind of diarrhea that you can be done with and get some sleep that night, or would I be up all night. Thanks so much in advance for your help!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Diamond girl, I have not taken that, but I can tell you the others preps like GoLYTELY are probably worse as you have to drink a gallon of basically castor oil type stuff.You should talk to him about this and see what he says. Does he know your emetophobic?


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Thank you, Eric...I know the other preps are no picnic. My sister had the prep where you have to drink all the icky stuff and she was deathly ill from it...citrate prep, I think. So, that's why I asked for the pills if I have to do it. I wanted the Dulcolax prep, from reading about it on here, but he said he uses the Visicol. I did stress to him that I'm emetophobic. I don't think he understood that I can't tolerate feeling nauseous and possibly vomiting until I have to start having the runs! I'm trying to see what people who have taken this prep have to say...I know opinions and experience vary.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Well, I wish you the best of luck, hopefully it will all be okay and everything including the test will work out for you.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Read my experience further down this page. It was not a good one. I would not use the visicol again.


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Thank you, Rose, I read your post. You took 40 pills? My GI was telling me it was 28 pills in all. Then I was reading the instructions online for this prep and it said if your test is in the early am, you take both sets of pills the night before. I didn't even schedule the appointment yet, or recieve my GI's specific instructions for the prep, I'm so scared to do it. I wanted more info on it first.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

DG, If you are concerned about that prep, why not go ahead and let the Doc know your concerns and ask if you can use the Doculax prep instead?4WillieC describes that prep on this thread: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=34;t=002573 BQ


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

I did ask him about that, after reading 4williec's posts. He didn't seem to crazy about it, and wanted me to get the Visicol, because that's the prep they use, plus another one. But he thought I'd do better with the pills.


----------

